# Started ES, Let's Try This a Different Way



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Let's break up the package (see previous post viewtopic.php?f=13&t=5746).

Call me (Rob @ 435.602.9656) or PM me to express interest and discuss separate item pricing for the following:

3 yr old female English Setter from HOF bloodlines on both sides. Great drive, nose, bird finding ability. I've shot a lot of birds over her.

10'x5'x6' Powder River kennel

Igloo-style dog house

Large plastic travel crate

Dogtra 200NCP training collar (clean, works great, all parts)

Obviously, I will not make final deals on the equipment until Maggie is sold. My main goal is to find a great situation for Maggie where she will receive loving care and have many opportunities to hunt...which is what she loves and deserves to do.

I've had some interest in the individual items. If you have contacted me already, I will, of course, honor your "first come, first served" status.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

How about an auction?

PM me with a bid on any item you need. What better way to see what the market will bear?

Also, feel free to call me at 435.602.9656 with a question or a bid.

Thanks,

Rob


----------

